# Bitte um Tipp Gardasee (Riva, Limone ...) bewachter Parkplatz



## Pumuckl1 (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich poste hier richtig. 

Suche am nördlichen Gardasee einen bewachten Parkplatz oder Garage wo man eine Woche das Auto abstellen kann z.B. in Riva aber jeder andere Ort ist auch recht. 

Bezahle natürlich möchte nur sicher sein das das Auto nach einer Woche noch unbeschädigt da ist. Tipps über gute kostenlose Parkmöglichkeiten sind auch ok aber viel lieber wäre mir ein bewachter Parkplatz der dann halt was kostet.

Ein guter Freund und ich treffen uns dort - mein Auto bleibt stehen und mit seinem Reisemobil sind wir dann unterwegs für 1 Woche. Fahren Tremalzo mit dem MTB am ersten Tag und danach andere Touren keine zu schweren oder zu technischen vermutlich da das Fahrkönnen noch nicht perfekt ist. 

Ein Tipp zum Parken wäre echt super - muss nicht Riva sein. Vielen Dank im vorraus  

Gruß
   Manfred


----------



## bicom (3. Juli 2012)

hmm, also ich habe mit den bewachten parkplätzen in italien (auch am gardasee) bisher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. ist mittlerweile allerdings ein paar jahre her. ich hoffe, dass sich das geändert hat und dir jemand nen wertvollen hinweise geben kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (3. Juli 2012)

*Casa Carla*

_Via Strada Granda 84, 38069 Torbole_
_Nettes Familien Hotel mit Tiefgarage , eventuel vermieten die auch nen stellplatz , einfach mal fragen ._
_die TeleNr. find ich grad leider nich ..._
_Gemieteter Autostellplatz an Campingplätzen geht aber auch, haben wir letztesjahr so gemacht 
_
​


----------



## Pumuckl1 (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort - ich eine Anfrage bei *Casa Carla *gestartet - ansonsten muss ich direkt vor Ort sehen wo ich parken kann.

http://www.casacarla.it/ted/index.html


----------



## Pumuckl1 (20. Juli 2012)

während der Hauptmonate im Sommer ist Parken schlecht in Torbole oder Riva. 

Es gibt ein paar öffentliche Parkplätze wo man das Auto für einen ausgehandelten Tarif abstellen kann. Normal zahlt man da 1Euro pro Stunde. Bewacht ist das Auto aber nicht da kann jeder hin.

Campingplätze am See ist schlecht weil die sind im Sommer ausgebucht - ebenso die Hotels meistens. 

Ich hatte Glück und hab über einen Campingplatz bei einer Privatperson einen Abstellplatz (verschlossenes Tor) bekommen und das auch noch günstig.


----------



## crunch09 (20. Juli 2012)

In Torbole würde ich aufpassen.. da wurde uns schon einmal ein Radl geklaut! Kann aber natürlich überall passieren...


----------

